# MF 265 Brazilian Built



## Pat McGuinness (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi There
I am trying to find a service manual for my 265 which was made in Brazil. I am concerned there is a problem with the PTO as it grinds when i release the clutch when under load but does not when no load. I have a manual for a 265 but many things are different. the serial number is 2151059682. Thanks to anyone that can help


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems like a tough manual to find. All I could find was an operators manual on the AGCO site in Portuguese.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Massey Ferguson MF 265 Tractor Service Manual PDF Download


Massey Ferguson MF 265 Tractor Service Manual PDF Download



massey-ferguson.servicemanualvault.com





G'day Pat, try the above site and see what comes up, I opened the site and it looked promising.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

OH dear!!, I didn't take Brazil into account, will have to search again.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Pat McGuinness said:


> Hi There
> I am trying to find a service manual for my 265 which was made in Brazil. I am concerned there is a problem with the PTO as it grinds when i release the clutch when under load but does not when no load. I have a manual for a 265 but many things are different. the serial number is 2151059682. Thanks to anyone that can help











Massey Ferguson 265


The Massey Ferguson 265 was built by Massey Ferguson from 1975 until 1983. It was built in Rosario, Santa Fe, Argentina, and probably other factories. It has a 60 hp (45 kW) Perkins engine. List known examples here; List of Tractor Manufacturers Shows and Meets Ferguson Club 265 in Pesados...




tractors.fandom.com





Not what you are looking for, but may help a little.

When you say many things are different, do you mean the outside of the tractor?.


----------

